# Engineering Stamp or Seal



## P.T. (Feb 24, 2008)

Where have you guys purchased your stamp or seal?

How was the quality?

Did you go with a stamp or a seal?

What state are you in?

I am in Michigan and I have send back a stamp within 30 days... 28 now.

Paul


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 24, 2008)

Check this site out, its where I bought mine.

Good price, nice stamp, fast service...

http://www.engineerseals.com/


----------



## MRDPE (Mar 5, 2008)

http://theprofessionalengineer.com/2008/02...-stamp-or-seal/


----------



## ldu571 (Mar 6, 2008)

Read the bylaws of your state. Some states, like NJ require a seal and does not allow stamps.

IMO seals are cool but they make your drawings puffy and it's a pain to seal each page of a multiple set (granted I know all engineers have some minion that seals each page and spreads them out neatly so all you have to do is sit down and sign.)

Also, some states allow electronic stamps that can be reproduced in CAD and automatically applied, again a major labor savings.


----------



## AN_US (Mar 6, 2008)

I am hoping to be in the need of a stamp come this june or july, but I gotta tell ya, that was a completely unhelpful web page about stamps, there, MRDEP.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2008)

MRDPE said:


> http://theprofessionalengineer.com/2008/02...-stamp-or-seal/


That was really of no help. Sorry.

Maybe AN US will send you a pic of his stamp.


----------



## AN_US (Mar 6, 2008)

Um, HER!

Plus, I don't have a stamp yet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, Ann. Hadn't gotten to a post with your name in it at the time...


----------



## Vishal (Mar 6, 2008)

i too got mine from engineerseals.. they ship the seals/stamps the same day!! i dont know how they do it but were very proficient and accurate. highly recommend their services.


----------



## P.T. (Mar 6, 2008)

I went with engineerseals.com I got the least expensive option rubber stamp. It came quickly and looks fine.

My 2 year old son liked it so much I have now approved his whole body and my counter top...

Paul Thomas, PE


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 6, 2008)

P.T. said:


> I went with engineerseals.com I got the least expensive option rubber stamp. It came quickly and looks fine.
> My 2 year old son liked it so much I have now approved his whole body and my counter top...
> 
> Paul Thomas, PE


I got ahold of my dad's PE seal when I was little. He was pretty pissed when everything he printed off the computer was PE approved.


----------



## LionCE (Mar 6, 2008)

I ordered from engineerseals.com also. Ordered them on a Sunday afternoon and had them by Thursday. Works fine. Got the seal and the stamp. Was a little disappointed that my wife refused to be stamped. Told her that I was approving the design and specifications but she didn't bite.

Actually went with them because they had two different designs for the PA. stamp. Nothing major just the edge design of the seal and I liked the rope design a little better than the diagonal slashes.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 6, 2008)

Vish said:


> i too got mine from engineerseals.. they ship the seals/stamps the same day!! i dont know how they do it but were very proficient and accurate. highly recommend their services.


I too wondered how they are able to provide such a quick turn around. Turns out the process seems to be amazingly simple (I googled it). Involves some sort of polymer that deteriorates under UV light, and a brief curing process. I bet they can make many of them in a very short time.

BTW I ordered my stamp from internetrubberstamps.com - was a little bit cheaper than engineer seals, but took longer (week to 10 days). Sapper ordered my trophy embosser from Engineerseals.com and it took 1 day for me to get it. Both of them are good quality and were approved by my board.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, the process is basically like a laser printer. My local print shop made mine for me, and I was surprised to see how quick and flexible the system was ("quick" that is, after waiting 6 weeks for the blank stamp to arrive first).


----------



## CE0502 (Apr 17, 2008)

LionCE said:


> I ordered from engineerseals.com also. Ordered them on a Sunday afternoon and had them by Thursday. Works fine. Got the seal and the stamp. Was a little disappointed that my wife refused to be stamped. Told her that I was approving the design and specifications but she didn't bite.


Heh, that's pretty funny. I ought to try joke out that on my husband sometime... although he would probably respond by gladly showing me where I could stamp.


----------

